

The Problems of Open Source - rbanffy
http://www.lambdassociates.org/blog/the_problems_of_open_source.htm

======
jacquesm
the page has simply moved, that's why the dupe detector didn't catch it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=736578>

~~~
rbanffy
Interesting. Thanks

